# Auch bei mir soll ein Bachlauf entstehen . . .



## potschat (10. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde, 

Da ich mich dieses Jahr entschlossen habe, auch unseren Garten mit etwas Wasser zu gestalten, bin ich vor einigen Wochen auf Eure Webseite gestossen und hab' mich nach einiger Zeit stillen mitlesens auch angemeldet.
Diesbezüglich kann ich Euch beglückwünschen, Eurer Forum ist wirklich kompetent und aufschlussreich.

Da ich natürlich auch von Eurem Wissen profitieren will, möchte ich Euch noch kurz meinen geplanten Bachlauf schildern.

Zur Gestaltung
Der Bachlauf soll den Übergang zwischen Terasse und Garten darstellen. Der Bach entspringt auf einem kleinen Hügel (ca. 100 cm), der auf der Südwestseite als "Kräuterbeet" genutzt wird, und läuft anschliessend über ein oder zwei Stufen in einen ca. 60 cm niedriger liegenden Flachwasserbereich mit langsam fliessendem Wasser. Der Lauf soll dann auf ca 30-40cm Breit in ein knapp 5m entferntes Becken fliessen. 
Soweit der Plan.

Bzgl. der Technik habe ich mir folgende Gedanken gemacht.

Als Pumpe habe ich mir momentan eine O..e Aquamax ECO 6000 mit einem 1" Druckschlauch vorgestellt.
Den Bachlauf habe ich grob mit Schüttkies vormodelliert und anschliessend mit Bausand ausgekleidet. 
Jetzt würde ich noch eine 1.0mm starke Teichfolie (8.0 x 2.5m) besorgen und den Wasserberich damit auskleiden.
Der Wasserstpeicher stellt voraussichtlich ein Regenfass mit 60cm Durchmesser und 60cm Höhe (170 Liter) dar. Das Fass würde ich mit einem verzinkten Stahlgitter abdecken und mit Steinen kaschieren.

Ich wäre Euch jetzt dankbar, falls ihr mein Vorhaben kurz mit Eurer Erfahrung kommentieren könntet

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Auch bei mir soll ein Bachlauf entstehen . . .*



			
				potschat schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wasserstpeicher stellt voraussichtlich ein Regenfass mit 60cm Durchmesser und 60cm Höhe (170 Liter) dar. Das Fass würde ich mit einem verzinkten Stahlgitter abdecken und mit Steinen kaschieren.



170 l dürften etwas wenig sein, der Speicher dürfte leer sein bevor auch nur das erste Wasser wieder zurück kommt. Bedenke das Wasser träge ist...
Auch muss man berücksichtigen das das wenn die Pumpe ausfällt das Wasser in den Speicher aufgenommen werden muss. Also wenn dann eine richtig großes Regenfass.

Nur so als erste Gedanken dazu...

Axel


----------



## Eugen (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Auch bei mir soll ein Bachlauf entstehen . . .*

Hallo Thomas,

wie Axel bin ich auch der Meinung,dass die Regentonne viel zu klein ist.

Nach deinen Angaben sind so 400 - 500 Liter im Bachlauf "unterwegs".
Wenn er nicht durchgehend läuft, muß am Ende Platz für mind. soviel Wasser sein.

Zusätzlich war ein kleines Reservoir auch noch von Nutzen, da gerade in einem Bachlauf im Sommer recht viel verdunstet.

Besorg dir einen Transportbehälter, wo ca. 1000 l rein gehen (die gibt es in Quaderform) verbuddel den.
Mit deinem "Fäßchen" wirst du nicht viel Freude haben.


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Auch bei mir soll ein Bachlauf entstehen . . .*

Servus Thomas

Herzlich Willkommen



> Der Wasserstpeicher stellt voraussichtlich ein Regenfass mit 60cm Durchmesser und 60cm Höhe (170 Liter) dar. ........


Wie schon Eugen und Axel geschrieben haben, das die Regentonne viel zu klein ist. Aber was spricht eigentlich dagegen, ein fertiges Teichbecken oder Folienteichlein zu installieren  in diesem dann der Bach mündet. Platz dürfte ja dem Foto nach vorhanden sein  



> Jetzt würde ich noch eine 1.0mm starke Teichfolie (8.0 x 2.5m) besorgen und den Wasserberich damit auskleiden.


300er oder 500er Vlies darunter wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## ösiwilli (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Auch bei mir soll ein Bachlauf entstehen . . .*

Servus Thomas,

wenn Du den Bachlauf bloss aus einem Reservoir speist, solltest Du auf keinen Fall ein durchgängiges Gefälle haben, sonst ist (wie schon Axel geschrieben hat) das Wasser weg, bevor es noch zurückkommt.

Baust Du allerdings mehrer horizontale Becken (die natürlich auch schmal, eben einem Bachlauf entsprechend, sein können) mit einer kleinen Stufe zum nächsten, bleibt Dir das Wasser in den Zwischenstufen nach dem Abschalten erhalten und Du kannst das Reservoir nachfüllen.Der Verlust durch die Trägheit des Wassers ist dann in der Folge vernachlässigbar.
Du hast trotzdem während des Betriebes einen schönen Durchfluss, denn Du mit Steinen die den Fluss brechen optisch auch noch schöner sichtbar machen kannst.

Ich habe es bei mir so gemacht und funktioniert einwandfrei.

Schau mal bei meinem Link "mein Teich" rein. Fallst Du noch ausführlichere Bilderln brauchst, nur melden.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## potschat (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Auch bei mir soll ein Bachlauf entstehen . . .*

Hallo Zusammen, 

erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen. 
Ich schliesse mal aus dem einheitlichen Tenor bzgl. meines Auffangbeckens, dass das Volumen mein vorrangiges Problem sein wird.

Allerdings wundert es mich schon etwas :  


			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Nach deinen Angaben sind so 400 - 500 Liter im Bachlauf "unterwegs".



bei 5m Länge x 40 cm Breite x 5 cm Tiefe = 100 Liter Wasser im Bachlauf, oder ?
Das ist doch eigentlich nicht so viel. Daher war ich der Meinung, dass ich mit knapp dem doppelten Volumen auskommen müsste. Insbesondere da ja noch ein paar "Staustufen" hinzukommen.

Ich werde mir aber Eure Anregung zu Herzen nehmen und das Fass als "Pumpensumpf" vewenden, und mittels Folie eine kleinen Teich modellieren. 


			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was spricht eigentlich dagegen, ein fertiges Teichbecken oder Folienteichlein zu installieren  in diesem dann der Bach mündet. Platz dürfte ja dem Foto nach vorhanden sein



Somit müsste sich das Reservoir nochmals vergrössern lassen. 

Gibt's sonst noch verbesserungswürdiges ?

Gruss Thomas


----------

